# orange rabbit snails & plants



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

am i able to put my rabbits in my planted tank i thought it would be ok but now im hearing conflicting answers.


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

Im sure orange poso have the same appetite as yellow rabbits and mine ate the crap out of my driftwood and soft plants. Wont touch stuff like moss or java fern though.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They'll eat a lot of plants - seemed to stay away from mosses and liverworts, but in my tank they ate the java fern as well....


----------

